# New pet products?



## Charlotte rawling (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi everyone I really need some suggestions.
I'm starting out selling some pet products that I'll be homemaking, however I'm at a loss about what to start making, can I have some suggestions as it would help a bunch! Thankyou x


----------



## John Hodges (Nov 11, 2015)

Charlotte rawling said:


> Hi everyone I really need some suggestions.
> I'm starting out selling some pet products that I'll be homemaking, however I'm at a loss about what to start making, can I have some suggestions as it would help a bunch! Thankyou x


Hi Charlotte, I'm a pro dog sitter and also a wildlife photographer, nutritionist and writer/publisher. The number one request I get from my dog sitting clients is help with safe and healthy dog diet. A lot of the animals I work with have all kinds of health problems, ie skin and hair issues, arthritis, bowel problems. It all linked to diet and as a nutritionist I always increased the amount of vegetables in the dog's diet. I've seen amazing results and now through word of mouth I'm having to turn down jobs requests as a consequence. To get to the point of your enquiry (sorry for the waffle) I'd highly recommend making safe and nutrient dense dog snacks. Low wheat content, sweet potato and oats biscuits etc. I make all kinds of goodies for the dogs I work with and I've been told I should start a business because the demand is so high. Unfortunately I just don't have time but I do see a huge gap in the market. You could sell them through ebay, amazon and even your local paper and media. At the moment I putting the finishing touch to a dog nutrition book, hope it's ready by xmas. If you want any tips drop me a message. Good luck with your business. Regards John Hodges


----------

